# Glosso or HC



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

Glossostigma elatinoides or Hemianthus callitrichoides? Express your opinion on which you prefer and why.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think it just depends on the layout. Afterall, these two plants are vastly different in terms of their leaf shape and colorations. Now, if you are comparing something that are more similar, such as HM vs. HC or the two-leaf HM vs. 3-leaf HM, then it would be more 'fair'. Just my take on this question.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i'll choose HC, because of its very unique appearance and i think its more easy to maintain than glosso. But ofcourse you also need to considered your Tank Setup


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

As Paul said,

Different plants with different texture and different use. That's all.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Steven_Chong said:


> As Paul said,
> 
> Different plants with different texture and different use. That's all.


QFT


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I insist on being obstinate and stating this is one of the most ridiculous polls ever created on APC. 

Only Coke vs Pepsi would be more ridiculous. Therefore it is now closed


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

The answer is obviously Coke, no question.  

This misinterpreted thread is my attempt to get input and opinions on the use of these two plants to help me with a foreground plant choice for my new layout.

It has been pointed out to me that without my aquarium details, it would be hard to comment. Here are the details of my setup.

110 gallon in wall aquarium, 60.5 L x 18.5 W x 23 H
Lighting 2 175 watt MH + 2 40 watt fluorescent
CO2 injection with controller
Dupla heating cables (Please, no dissertations about how useless you think think this is)
Substrate: Flourite/Estes gravel mix with Aqualine Buschke Terralit in bottom third.

Plants that will likely be used:

Amazon Sword
Alternanthera
Bolbitis
Crypts
Valisneria
Java Fern
Lagarosiphon
Java Moss
Hemianthus
Wisteria
Aponogeton

Which foreground plant would you prefer to use and why?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glosso if you want an ultra-quick carpet that is more maintenance intensive.

HC if you want more sustainability and a finer leaf.

Both great plants.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

anyway after a while of planting both your back will hurt....


----------

